# 'illicit' (hidden) eating?



## Tad (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone else here have a hard time resisting illicit (aka hidden or sneaky) eating? You know, when someone leaves pastries at the coffee station and each time you go by you have one, never being seen to pig out on them, but eating more than your share? Or while cleaning up after a big meal sneaking in a few more big bites of your favorites? Or maybe on the way to work grabbing a totally reasonable seeming coffee and bagel, although you just had a full breakfast?

I just may be addicted to this sort of behavior. It is not even, or not just, a sexual-feedee sort of rush, at least for me it seems to be some very basic thing, probably still channeling my childhood revolt against parental food monitoring or something. All I know for sure is that although Ive just gained ten pounds unintentionally and have vowed to lose at least some of it, Ive hit the happy new year goodies basket in our lunch room at least half a dozen times today, with the instinct to have a hidden snack totally overwhelming the logical part of my mind that is saying no.

Of course, in the end it all shows up on my belly, but for me that is half encouragement and half discouragement, so it balances out. Mind you one of my abiding fantasies is to have a sneak eating partner in crime, someone who could appreciate both the thrill and the consequent growth.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2007)

I did the sneaky eating thing all through my teenage years- and some of my adult years. Then I had "non-apology" spells where I would purposely eat fattening things in front of people in a type of dare for them to say something to me about it. 
Now I see how nuts I have driven myself over gd food my whole life and just eat what I want when I want- and to hell with anyone that doesn't like it. It's really not worth all the deep introspection in the end, to me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 2, 2007)

edx - I love this topic. 

I am tempted to suggest that we move it to the Foodee Board. Oh, I guess I just did suggest it!  

There was a post called Did you sneak food when you were little on that board a while back, but I know this is quite a different topic. 

btw, yes, I have done all the things you've mentioned in your post!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

Nope never have.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 2, 2007)

I do this, even in my own home. Like I'd never let my roommate see me eat three cookies at a time, but I'll eat tons by getting up when no one's in the kitchen, etc. In fact there's no where I don't do it. Not sure if I think that its sad or funny. Still processing.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I do this, even in my own home. Like I'd never let my roommate see me eat three cookies at a time, but I'll eat tons by getting up when no one's in the kitchen, etc. In fact there's no where I don't do it. Not sure if I think that its sad or funny. Still processing.



i do the same thing. i don't usually get something to eat unless there's no one home, or i know/think no one's going to see me eating whatever it is. i don't know why i do it, but i do!


----------



## savannahga (Jan 2, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I do this, even in my own home. Like I'd never let my roommate see me eat three cookies at a time, but I'll eat tons by getting up when no one's in the kitchen, etc. In fact there's no where I don't do it. Not sure if I think that its sad or funny. Still processing.



Exactly. There's no logical explanation for it, but I do it anyway. Must be some deep issues or something.


----------



## Observer (Jan 2, 2007)

And even though we play this game with others who after time become perfectly aware of it we are willing to confide about our actions here.

Actually, I don't think I actually been hiding anything for years.My belly is bigger than EDX's I'm sure!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 3, 2007)

i do it too. it started when i was living at my parents house, and decided to get fat. i kept a nice stash of snack cakes to munch on when everybody was asleep.


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll do it if I'm really damned hungry.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 3, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I do this, even in my own home. Like I'd never let my roommate see me eat three cookies at a time, but I'll eat tons by getting up when no one's in the kitchen, etc. In fact there's no where I don't do it. Not sure if I think that its sad or funny. Still processing.



Haha! Me too. <3 I vary between being ashamed to eat and making a production out of eating to put Ryan's mind at rest.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 3, 2007)

I have those "sneaky" fast food to-go meals after I leave work, but before I get home so I won't appear to eat like a pig in front of Mrs. Fuzzy, even though that's exactly what I'm doing.  

Or I'll go out on my lunch break and eat lunch, and bring back a to-go sack to the office like I didn't get a chance to eat.


----------



## starwater (Jan 3, 2007)

Totally!

The extra bits from the snack basket at work.

Even when I'm not hungry... must be a hand-to-mouth thing.


----------



## Risible (Jan 3, 2007)

I used to sneak food when I was a child, especially during my teen years. After I got my first set of wheels and a job, I would get bakery goodies and hide them in my room to consume them in secret.

Now that I have a home of my own, there's no need to sneak food. If anything, my husband encourages me to eat more  . There is usually candy and other goodies available, and I like to bake stuff too. I usually don't have the appetite for any of them, probably because they are always available!

However, when I'm going out of town to stay for a visit, in a corner of my mind I'm thinking, "What if I get hungry or get a sweet tooth, should I bring something to snack on?" So I guess the vestiges of an urge for illicit eating is still with me.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 3, 2007)

edx said:


> Does anyone else here have a hard time resisting illicit (aka hidden or sneaky) eating? You know, when someone leaves pastries at the coffee station and each time you go by you have one, never being seen to pig out on them, but eating more than your share? Or while cleaning up after a big meal sneaking in a few more big bites of your favorites? Or maybe on the way to work grabbing a totally reasonable seeming coffee and bagel, although you just had a full breakfast?



No, and honestly if *I* exhibited any of these sorts of behaviors I'd be extremely concerned, as it would be a big red flag for a disordered eating pattern for me, and I worked much too hard to free myself of those.

Not suggesting it is or isn't for anyone else. Just speaking for myself.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Jan 3, 2007)

For most people, doing something generally considered morally, socially or even logically "forbidden" is automatically attractive and possibly even sexual. Has to do with satisfying your id (Freud wrote a lot about this stuff). It's quite normal, and most kids sneak food to some degree, even if their parents aren't really controlling.


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen this woman at work do that, she didn't think anyone noticed. Very erotic! BAM!


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh wow..yeah, I was so bad with it as a kid, sneaking into the kitchen at night and loading up on junk food and leftovers when I was supposed to be on a diet, that my Granddaddy started putting locks on the refrigerator and pantry so I couldn't sneak anymore.

Sad fatty was sad....

I also had a bad habit of stuffing empty wrappers from things that I grabbed when no one was looking, down in the sofa, and under my mattress, or sliding plates and bowls under my bed till I could sneak them back into the kitchen and wash them without being caught. They would be forgotten till my Grandmother would find them while cleaning my room, and scold me for it.

This diet war went on till I was in my early teens, and started sneaking cigarettes and booze instead. I was still fat, and failing miserably at dieting, but I think being in teenage hell, promiscuous, and an alcoholic, was enough to distract me from late night binging.

When I was married to my ex husband, I used to sneak off and have dinner at a favorite restaurant alone, or do the solo fast food runs and eat it all in the parking lot. I was still failing at dieting, and was only cheating myself..bleh..but somehow the food was just so satisfying when I felt like I was being so bad.

I don't drive now..so I couldn't get away with that.

Sometimes I want to sneak and get food delivered. I know me and the boyfriend can't really afford it, and I know he'd see the bank statements and catch me...but the desire is definitely there to do it, and just take the fussing. LOL


----------



## QueenB (Oct 23, 2008)

haha oh man. when my roommate isn't around, i make or eat a lot more food. i just feel comfortable when she's not around judging me. like yesterday, for example, i was making a lot of chicken and she came in and looked at the amount that was in the pan with this shocked look on her face. so i said, "oh. heh. i'm making chicken for tonight and tomorrow." 

i ended up eating it all in one sitting :blush:. like i was planning on. haha.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 23, 2008)

I sneaked food as a child, and more recently during my marriage breakup, not sure why I done it, I think it was giving 2 fingers to my ex, but also something I done to make me feel better and because I was lonely


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 24, 2008)

I did it. I've always done it. I still do it. Nothing tastes better than those few forbidden bites stolen on the sly when I'm putting the leftovers away. It's like sin on a fork. I don't know why I do it, no one in my home cares what I eat or how much I eat anymore, but it's a little naughty treat I can't resist.



candygodiva said:


> I also had a bad habit of stuffing empty wrappers from things that I grabbed when no one was looking, down in the sofa, and under my mattress, or sliding plates and bowls under my bed till I could sneak them back into the kitchen and wash them without being caught. They would be forgotten till my Grandmother would find them while cleaning my room, and scold me for it.



Oh GAWD yes. I hid my evidence the same way and got caught the same way. At one point during my teens, I made a window seat out of a piano bench and some pillows, and used the inside of the bench - the part where you're supposed to store sheet music - as my evidence stash. Wrappers galore...



> but somehow the food was just so satisfying when I felt like I was being so bad.



That's it, exactly. It's still that way for me. When I know I'm going to be eating alone, I lovingly plan the meal like a dream date. I don't know why - like I said, my immediate family doesn't care what I eat for the most part.

It's just _that good _to be bad.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 24, 2008)

Food was never withheld from me so I don't know if I would call it sneaking food insofar as the thrill of doing something wrong. Although I did it as a child anyway LOL. 

My favourite thing to do to friends is when sitting across from them at dinner i steal their food - or I swap my empty drink for their full one.

The look on their face when they look down to an empty plate or sip out of an empty glass is sooooooo comical!!!

I do the little bit here and there in public at work buffets and such. I don't want to give the wrong impression I guess, so I'll just keep taking a few things.


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2008)

Jaded said:


> Nothing tastes better than those few forbidden bites stolen on the sly when I'm putting the leftovers away. It's like sin on a fork.



Perfect description of it! :eat2:


----------



## Ichida (Oct 24, 2008)

Mmm Sin on a fork...:eat2:

Sounds like a super yummy desert...like death by chocolate...


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2008)

Ichida said:


> Mmm Sin on a fork...:eat2:
> 
> Sounds like a super yummy desert...like death by chocolate...



I know, I was thinking that too.....but I think the name is more appealing than death by chocolate! Someone totally needs to make this the name of a signature dessert at some place that knows its way around desserts.

But on topic...scraping out one last big spoonful of mashed potatoes from the pot and gobbling it down when nobody is looking.....even if I just declined seconds of mashed potatoes, even if I'm full, is probably more satisfying than the dessert that may come later. There is just an extra kick, somehow.

I try not to do it too much, but I've come to accept that I'll probably always get an extra kick out of eating that is any of concealed, private, or outside of normal eating habits.


----------



## Reggiano (Oct 24, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> I also had a bad habit of stuffing empty wrappers from things that I grabbed when no one was looking, down in the sofa, and under my mattress, or sliding plates and bowls under my bed till I could sneak them back into the kitchen and wash them without being caught. They would be forgotten till my Grandmother would find them while cleaning my room, and scold me for it.



As you probably also discovered, chocolate bar wrappers don't flush.

--Reggie the Plumber.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 24, 2008)

I'v never snuck food But the thought of my girl Sneaking food and still eating a full meal with me is very exciting. I can imagine finding her secret stash and not saying anything but monitoring how quickly she goes through it and then maybe offering her a very special dinner on the days i see she was extra sneaky


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah...this would account for most of the 235. Ahem.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 24, 2008)

edx said:


> Does anyone else here have a hard time resisting illicit (aka hidden or sneaky) eating? You know, when someone leaves pastries at the coffee station and each time you go by you have one, never being seen to pig out on them, but eating more than your share? Or while cleaning up after a big meal sneaking in a few more big bites of your favorites? Or maybe on the way to work grabbing a totally reasonable seeming coffee and bagel, although you just had a full breakfast?
> 
> I just may be addicted to this sort of behavior. It is not even, or not just, a sexual-feedee sort of rush, at least for me it seems to be some very basic thing, probably still channeling my childhood revolt against parental food monitoring or something. All I know for sure is that although Ive just gained ten pounds unintentionally and have vowed to lose at least some of it, Ive hit the happy new year goodies basket in our lunch room at least half a dozen times today, with the instinct to have a hidden snack totally overwhelming the logical part of my mind that is saying no.
> 
> ...


Oh my god this is me!! My GF Mer thought it was so cute when she found me out. My major wee sneaky indulgence is when I'm driving home from work I stop at a garage half way between my work and home and buy a Strawberry Corneto ( it's like a strawberry ice-cream cone with chocolate and strawberry sauce). I have just enough time to eat it in the car and dispose of the evidence ( the wrapper) before getting home to my Mer. For a long time I would arrive home and say that I was hungry for my dinner and that I hadn't eaten all day (or since lunch time) and she would have dinner ready for me. I actually had it timed how long it would take to eat my cone and then stop at a bin and put the wrapper in then get home in home for tea.

That is the tip of the Ice berg!!

My teenage years have more stories. My dad used to work away from home for two weeks at a time (on oil riggs) and when he came back he brought a huge sports bag full of chocolate biscuits home with him (freebies from the rigg). My parents weren't really strict around food but after I was bathed and had cleaned my teeth before bed ther was no more food allowed so I would go into the kitchen when it was time for bed and take some of the biscuits and sneak them upstairs and hide them under my pillow so I could eat them whenever I pleased. naughty me!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh and now that Mer knows about the Cornetos I am aching to find another sneaky eating indulgence just for me


----------



## Kortana (Oct 24, 2008)

Love this thread.

This is sooooo me. When I first met the BF he always said I don't eat very much. It wasn't until I was really comfortable (he is my first FA/feeder) that I let the cat out of the bag.

I would go to McD's and pick up dinner but eat Big Mac on the way home so no one knew I had had 2.

I still do it, can't help it.

I personally think it comes from my parents telling me I was constantly eating. I would sneak food, they made me feel bad for eating. Now I kinda enjoy the sneak of it, it is a treat to be able to eat the whole box of Miami's(coconut cream akes) when no one is watching!

LOL


----------



## QueenB (Oct 24, 2008)

oh, also:

when i met my bf for the first time, we went out to have chinese food. i didn't finish my meal even though i was reeeally hungry, so i brought the rest home and waited until he went upstairs to finish it. i feel silly for ever hiding it from him. pretty funny to think about now haha :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 25, 2008)

I've done it a bunch of times. Still do. Late at night, when everyone's asleep.


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah - I totally do this.

On way from home.

Stuff in my 'man-bag' to sneak off and eat up in my room or when people have gone to sleep!LOL!

Again, it's not out of shame - people know how much I love my food and see me demolish plates of the stuff!LOL!

Just something about that 'alone time' with just you and your fav snack/food of choice!LOL!

fatstuart


----------



## Reggiano (Oct 25, 2008)

I was a "husky" 13-year-old; she was my 200-pound, 16-year-old redheaded cousin who I was insanely in love with. I heard her walk past my bedroom after midnight on Thanksgiving and followed her down to the kitchen where she was trying to straighten out the edge of a leftover half of a pumpkin pie without being caught. We kept nibbling away at it until there was nothing left. Then she panicked about what my mother would think and offered to let me kiss her if I would take the rap for it the next morning. So...what could I do? The damsel was in distress, the only chivalrous thing to do was agree.:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:

What I knew but didn't bother mentioning to her was that my mother was always pushing food on us kids anyway and would have thought it funny and cute if we'd just told her the truth. But that's another story.


----------



## Curious Jane (Oct 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Then I had "non-apology" spells where I would purposely eat fattening things in front of people in a type of dare for them to say something to me about it.



I'm afraid I'm still at this stage, haven't reached your advanced level of enlightenment yet.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 27, 2008)

I love encouraging illicit eating... LEAVE that extra spoonful in the pot right in front of him and wander away so he can eat it. Cook that extra desert and leave it on the counter. 

Even with my friends - I'll order a huge meal, eat what I want and look at them and sigh and poke at it until they rescue me. The last time my friend said no to helping me finish my pie I walked to the nearest garbage and threw it in in a fit of pique. He looked like I had kicked a puppy and looked into the bin mournfully as we passed. They have gotten so used to it they look disgruntled if I finish my entire meal but wont give in and order something else for themselves!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 27, 2008)

Ichida said:


> I love encouraging illicit eating... LEAVE that extra spoonful in the pot right in front of him and wander away so he can eat it. Cook that extra desert and leave it on the counter.
> 
> Even with my friends - I'll order a huge meal, eat what I want and look at them and sigh and poke at it until they rescue me. The last time my friend said no to helping me finish my pie I walked to the nearest garbage and threw it in in a fit of pique. He looked like I had kicked a puppy and looked into the bin mournfully as we passed. They have gotten so used to it they look disgruntled if I finish my entire meal but wont give in and order something else for themselves!



Heh, I need friends like you


----------



## Eden (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I do this quite a bit- I snack a lot so I will sometimes go buy a pint of ice cream or something and then eat it while I am home alone watching tv.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 27, 2008)

I always do this! I used to do it a lot when I was little especially. My grandma had like, a snack closet and she used to babysit me a lot so I would always sneak in there and grab some candy or chips when she wasn't looking. Since I got my license a few months ago, I tend to be falling into this habit again. It's easy to just stop somewhere and get something.. even though I know I'll be eating a meal when I get home or whatever.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always loved to sneak food. The secrecy makes me feel like an outlaw. And I enjoy that.

There was almost never enough food to go around when I was growing up. It wasn't until I was 18 or so that I knew plenty. Sneaking food was a way of getting enough. I realized then and now that it meant I was cheating, but to be perfectly honest, I didn't care. I felt guilty, but something else drove me to eat anyway. 

I got punished many times for eating more than my share.

I still enjoy the idea of eating while nobody's looking, even though I no longer lack for food.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been a sneaky eater since i was put on my first diet at age 7. I am now 33 and still do it, as i have gotten older it is not as bad and I do not have the same compulsions, but I still do and will probably to some extent do it all my life. I am not happy with this behaviour.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 29, 2008)

I've tended to do this for most of my life. For one thing, I've always had a big appetite. And I've always been a night owl and even as a kid would often stay up all night, so I'd get hungry. I also have a sweet tooth - if there's a desserty thing there I end up eating until it's gone, or going back later and finishing it. My sisters are the same way with sweets, we've discussed this. (Now that I've been on my own for many years there's nothing to sneak tho.) 

At work we get cake (always chocolate) and pie (usually fruit) from a fantastic local bakery for all the employee's birthdays. Some birthday people will bring the leftovers home but often the cake gets left in the fridge. A few weeks ago I finished half a leftover chocolate cake over two days. (It's OK, I think, no one else seems interested in them.) :blush:

Likewise any leftover pizza.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I've tended to do this for most of my life. For one thing, I've always had a big appetite. And I've always been a night owl and even as a kid would often stay up all night, so I'd get hungry. I also have a sweet tooth - if there's a desserty thing there I end up eating until it's gone, or going back later and finishing it. My sisters are the same way with sweets, we've discussed this. (Now that I've been on my own for many years there's nothing to sneak tho.)
> 
> At work we get cake (always chocolate) and pie (usually fruit) from a fantastic local bakery for all the employee's birthdays. Some birthday people will bring the leftovers home but often the cake gets left in the fridge. A few weeks ago I finished half a leftover chocolate cake over two days. (It's OK, I think, no one else seems interested in them.) :blush:
> 
> Likewise any leftover pizza.




Half a leftover cake over two days? I would have scarfed down that sucka in a matter of hours.

I love cake.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Half a leftover cake over two days? I would have scarfed down that sucka in a matter of hours.
> 
> I love cake.



Me too, probably. I went a little slower 'cos it was a "work" cake! 

This particular cake was a lethal high-end chocolate creme/chocolate frosted layer cake - tall and rich. There would be no way for me to finish a whole one like that in one day.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Me too, probably. I went a little slower 'cos it was a "work" cake!
> 
> This particular cake was a lethal high-end chocolate creme/chocolate frosted layer cake - tall and rich. There would be no way for me to finish a whole one like that in one day.



I do understand. My Hungarian grandmother used to feed me all manner of rich Continental European chocolate type cakes.
One can only eat a small amount of those at a time because they are very potent.

I baked a pineapple upside down cake last weekend though that was a hit, and it went down a treat with cream and icecream at an afternoon tea party I went to.:happy:


----------



## Hole (Oct 29, 2008)

I do this from time to time. Even though I'm 20, my mother watches what I eat. She doesn't want me to be fat.
I've snuck food in my room and binged on it. I've had to wait till she is sleeping to hoard the kitchen. Lol.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 29, 2008)

I think that every bite I eat is illicit, in a way. When I'm alone, it's in the feeling of being alone, which reminds me of waiting to be alone to take food when no one was looking. And when I'm in public, I'm wishing I was alone so I could savor each bite in its full glory. Every single bite is charged with that feeling of desiring to be alone with food.


----------



## candie702 (Oct 29, 2008)

Like others have mentioned, I get a "rush" out of sneaking a large quantity of yummy food into the house and then eating in private like in my room or if no one else is home, snuggled up in front of the tv. For me personally, I think it is unhealthy but it's so FUN!


----------



## stillblessed23 (Oct 29, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Oh wow..yeah, I was so bad with it as a kid, sneaking into the kitchen at night and loading up on junk food and leftovers when I was supposed to be on a diet, that my Granddaddy started putting locks on the refrigerator and pantry so I couldn't sneak anymore.
> 
> Sad fatty was sad....
> 
> I also had a bad habit of stuffing empty wrappers from things that I grabbed when no one was looking, down in the sofa, and under my mattress, or sliding plates and bowls under my bed till I could sneak them back into the kitchen and wash them without being caught. They would be forgotten till my Grandmother would find them while cleaning my room, and scold me for it.



Omg sounds exactly like my childhood Candy exactly!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 29, 2008)

If a pint of Haagen Dasz choc-chip cookdough goes in my stomach while no one's looking, but I announce it here, is it illicit eating?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I've always loved to sneak food. The secrecy makes me feel like an outlaw. And I enjoy that.
> 
> There was almost never enough food to go around when I was growing up. It wasn't until I was 18 or so that I knew plenty. Sneaking food was a way of getting enough. I realized then and now that it meant I was cheating, but to be perfectly honest, I didn't care. I felt guilty, but something else drove me to eat anyway.
> 
> ...




You this kind of a foodee outlaw Fasc?


View attachment 410px-The_outlaw_josey_wales.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> If a pint of Haagen Dasz choc-chip cookdough goes in my stomach while no one's looking, but I announce it here, is it illicit eating?



If you eat a pint in the forest and no one else knows, then it is illicit.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2008)

The way to make it _not_ illicit, even if you're eating in secret and sneakily (let's say eating a pint of ice cream in the forest) is to text someone who disapproves and tell them what you're eating.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 30, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> The way to make it _not_ illicit, even if you're eating in secret and sneakily (let's say eating a pint of ice cream in the forest) is to text someone who disapproves and tell them what you're eating.



But how do we know the pint even exists, really? In the far off forrest I cannot see the pint of ice cream. Videre est credere; Is there really a pint? What if it's a quart? 

Does it think? Can the pint "be"? Who are we to define the imagined reality of the consumption of said pint as illicit or not? What are the circumstances? And thus we come upon the fabled "Häagen Dazs Conundrum" .. and thus is life.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 31, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You this kind of a foodee outlaw Fasc?
> 
> 
> View attachment 52693



Yes. Yes I am, punk. Make my day and eat this half of a German chocolate cake, Susannah. But do it in secret!








ETA: (I hope that image shows... I'm just seeing a URL? )


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 1, 2008)

_Today in Illicit Eating:_

Fat-town, FL--Tragedy struck in the privacy of my bedroom, where I was unable to finish a pint of Ben & Jerry's NY Super Fudge Chunk due to lack of appetite. 

There were no witnesses to the event, but experts say they remain concerned that this unusual failure to "eat 'til it's all gone" may forecast a trend.

Asked by this reporter why eating takes place in the bedroom, I replied, "Because it's cozier there."


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG that happened to me twice in one week - I was unable to finish a pint or chubby hubby - what is the world coming to.


----------



## fatkid (Nov 5, 2008)

i sneak food all the time but i just go buy it and my parents dont know. ive gained 45 lbs doingit. i ussually go to one shop where the lady knows me and gives me a good deal i ussually eat 600grams of choclate afterschool everyday from this lady. and get maccas regulary!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> But how do we know the pint even exists, really? In the far off forest I cannot see the pint of ice cream. Videre est credere; Is there really a pint? What if it's a quart?
> Does it think? Can the pint "be"? Who are we to define the imagined reality of the consumption of said pint as illicit or not? What are the circumstances? And thus we come upon the fabled "Häagen Dazs Conundrum" .. and thus is life.



Exactly, Cousin Doom. If someone leaves a case (assorted flavors) of Haagen Dasz in the forest, does it really exist? Does it melt and go bad or is it frozen in limbo, waiting for someone (probably a hungry fat girl) to find it and "activate" it?

And also, because it was all in the forest, none of the illicitness ever happened.

*_Leaves Philosophy program at the university._*


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 5, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> But how do we know the pint even exists, really? In the far off forrest I cannot see the pint of ice cream. Videre est credere; Is there really a pint?



Where I live, the measurement nazis banned pints as a measurement, along with inches. All fluid is measured in litres now.

A pint DOES NOT EXIST in EUROPE! 

We can consume as many pints as we like, but only in Europe or if you're european or if you can speak a european language (say, English for example).

It's the law people :eat2::eat1::eat2:


----------



## pudgy (Nov 6, 2008)

Happened to me as a child; happens now as an adult. My mom was a Nazi when it came to Halloween candy. She would take it all from us and then divy it up as she felt necessacery. This behavior from her, however, only encouraged us to figure out ways to sneak into her room and get the candy back.

When I first discovered my love for fat, I would get up late at night and eat half of a jar of peanut butter. Part of it was the illicitness of it; part of it was sexy.

At work, there's a room that we use that's shared with another department. The second department puts snacks in there for the workers. My department of course doesn't offer snacks. I take theirs. I feel powerful (and not so hungry in the mornings!).


----------



## Tad (Nov 6, 2008)

Was out for lunch with a bunch of co-workers today (good-bye lunch for someone who is going elsewhere). I ordered off the lunch menu, which ended up being a bad idea, as it was probably aimed more at being the right size for a woman half my weight. Maybe Im exaggerating, but it definitely seemed skimpy to me. 

It happened that we were at a restaurant next to a small mall, and it happened that I needed anyway to pick up some aspirin, so while I was there I picked up a package of Smarties (kind of like M&Ms, for the Americans in the audience), and downed them on the way back to work. Apparently I havent enjoyed Smarties that much in years


----------



## jiggles (Nov 7, 2008)

this is exactly why I gain weight... I can't help it... its the mindless snacking... and its like if no one sees me do it then it doesn't count...


----------



## Tad (Nov 7, 2008)

jiggles said:


> this is exactly why I gain weight... I can't help it... its the mindless snacking... and its like if no one sees me do it then it doesn't count...



If a snack falls in your mouth in the forest.......

Is there any thrill of the illicit in that snacking for you--"oh, nobody is here, I can have as much of these (whatever) as I want?"--or is it really more mindless, that with nobody around you don't think about it much one way or the other?

I know with me, on the rare occasion that I have the house to myself and good snacks available, it can feel almost compulsive to shovel some down while the circumstances are clear. Not always because I want them, but just sort of a "who knows the next time I can snack without witnesses--must do it while I can!" sort of feeling. Which is probably not entirely sane, but it is a small enough piece of craziness that I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 7, 2008)

After reading all these posts I had to sit here and think, I have done all those things!! Every time I go to the kitchen I grab a bit of this or that, even if I'm not hungry. I will go out to eat after eating at home, Or I will eat before coming home so it looks like I'm eating a normal amount of food at dinner just so I don't have to deal with the stares of remarks. :eat1:I will get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom, afterwards I make my way in to the kitchen even if I'm not hungry I will still go in there and look for something to eat, and then eat it and go back to bed. I have been known to make 3-4 trips to the kitchen at night from 10pm-6am. I have ate half a cake this way, leaving everyone wondering what happen to it the next morning.:blush:

The eating in the middle of the night started when I was preggy and had to always be trying to eat and keep food down, so would eats bites of this and that around the clock. I guess it has held over since my last baby is now 6!!:happy:


----------



## jiggles (Nov 7, 2008)

edx said:


> If a snack falls in your mouth in the forest.......
> 
> Is there any thrill of the illicit in that snacking for you--"oh, nobody is here, I can have as much of these (whatever) as I want?"--or is it really more mindless, that with nobody around you don't think about it much one way or the other?
> 
> I know with me, on the rare occasion that I have the house to myself and good snacks available, it can feel almost compulsive to shovel some down while the circumstances are clear. Not always because I want them, but just sort of a "who knows the next time I can snack without witnesses--must do it while I can!" sort of feeling. Which is probably not entirely sane, but it is a small enough piece of craziness that I'm not too worried about it.



haha... well.. if you ever find a forest of falling snacks please let me know about it.

for me it its definitely a bit of both.. I snack because no one is there so I can have what I want, but it also turns into a mindless charade where I don't think about what I'm eating, its more for the pure enjoyment of having it... until its gone and I then I have to think of an excuse of who ate it...

I'm also with you on the at home compulsive shoveling business... but for me it comes more from not feeling satisfied until its gone. 

And on another slightly related note... I'm also notorious for being a 'mucche" (not sure on the spelling) Its like the forbidden fruit or the grass is always greener on the other side... I love other people's goodies and am always the one to ask "can I have one?" "can I try that?" 

ahh a trend is starting to become visible...


----------



## Durin (Nov 7, 2008)

When I was a kid I always enjoyed the day after a big party.

My Parents entertained a lot and I loved snacking on leftovers before anyone else had woken up. I am deffinatly a sneaky eater.

:eat1:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2008)

stillblessed23 said:


> Omg sounds exactly like my childhood Candy exactly!


ZOMG. Sounds like what I STILL Do, to this day, when I'm at my mom's house. [I live with my dad..] 


For some reason, Sneaking the food just gives me such a rush. That, or I'll totally space out.. 


Last time I was there.
I Caught Myself Eating a Whole Thing of Cottage Cheese, Half a Bag of Cheese Puffs, And 3 Huge Sandwiches. In one Sitting. 


A Huge Summer Sausage Stick Also Disappeared from their house in less than 24 hours.


I'm so glad I have the money to replace these things, my concious KILLS me otherwise. Money being horribly tight and all.. [NOT THE BEST TIME TO BE SNEAKY-EATING]



As For Sneaking Food and Eating it? I blame my mother for my habits.
She'd send me to bed without dinner, and for some reason I was always afraid I'd starve [even though I was big as a kid, too..] So I'd wait till they went to bed and stole leftovers, or if they didn't leave me any, I'd steal soup cans and a can opener and binge.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Nov 9, 2008)

edx said:


> Does anyone else here have a hard time resisting illicit (aka hidden or sneaky) eating? You know, when someone leaves pastries at the coffee station and each time you go by you have one, never being seen to pig out on them, but eating more than your share? Or while cleaning up after a big meal sneaking in a few more big bites of your favorites? Or maybe on the way to work grabbing a totally reasonable seeming coffee and bagel, although you just had a full breakfast?
> 
> I just may be addicted to this sort of behavior. It is not even, or not just, a sexual-feedee sort of rush, at least for me it seems to be some very basic thing, probably still channeling my childhood revolt against parental food monitoring or something. All I know for sure is that although Ive just gained ten pounds unintentionally and have vowed to lose at least some of it, Ive hit the happy new year goodies basket in our lunch room at least half a dozen times today, with the instinct to have a hidden snack totally overwhelming the logical part of my mind that is saying no.
> 
> ...



I empathise with your "sneaky eating", i'm a sneaky eater myself. I can't help it alot of the time, especially if their are free pastries or donuts on offer, and believe me i'm the first there, and the last one!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 10, 2008)

Does illicit eating include theft??:blush:

In the builiding where I work there are a many offices and a former collegue who still works within the building always has fresh coffee and croissants every day for breakfast. One day I popped up to see him and he was not there, the fresh coffee was bubbling away and the large plate of croissants were on the table. My former colleagues jacket was over his chair and his computer was on, his other colleagues jacket was over her chair. I waited a few minutes to see if they would return but then the smell of the warm croissants and coffee was driving me insane and in a moment of madness I grabbed a croissant and scurried back to my desk with my loot. I then thought MMM' some strawberry jam would be nice with this. I then went to the kitchen area, the chef was in the storage cupboard and the radio was on so she didn't hear me. I grabbed two sachets of jam and quickly took the lift back to my office to enjoy my stolen breakfast.:eat2:

It never tasted soo good, hee hee hee.

The sad thing is my colleague would have given me a croissant and in fact would have offered me one if I'd waited on him coming back AND the chef would have given me the jam if I'd asked her for it. There was NO NEED FOR ME TO STEAL!!! WHY WHY WHY DID I DO THIS?


----------



## fiore (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh I'm definitely guilty of this one. It must have dug into me really young because even now, when I'm home alone, my first instinct is to eat something, and when there's people around I don't. I don't even realize I'm doing it unless I pay attention.

I got hit with this pretty badly at work last week. Someone brought in a box of doughnuts (some local bakery - not dunkin) and I totally dug into them when everyone else was at lunch! I felt so guilty about it, but they were calling to me! I swear! Ha ha.


----------



## kilchsgray (Nov 11, 2008)

This topic really resonates with me, not because I do it, but because my SSBBWife is a 'sneaker'. I'm an FA/feeder, she's a foodee/reluctant feedee. Finding her stashes, candy wrappers buried in the wastebasket, etc is a very nice turn-on for me.


----------



## Tad (Nov 11, 2008)

I learned something today: do not read this thread just before going where you can buy food.

I read the latest updates as I was having what lunch I’d brought with me today. But we’d been out of fruit at home and I’d run out of time to cut up any vegetables, so it was a rather incomplete lunch, so I went up the street, where in a mall there is a green grocers of sorts. I figured I’d pick up some carrot sticks, or maybe some oranges or grapes if the price was good.

But to get to the green grocers I had to walk through the food court at the mall. It occurred to me “Hey, I could buy a prepared salad, that would be better.” Then I felt that reflexive furtiveness/guilt “what if any co-workers saw me eating here after eating at work?” But then I realized that those who had seen me eating at work would all still be in the lunch room at work, while those eating in the mall would not have seen me eating at work.

Given which, I could &#8216;get away’ with more than a salad….I ended up having a slab of spanokapita, a greek salad, a mound of rice, and little carrot cake loaf. After which I was somewhat over full, but fully jazzed by the almost double lunch.

Still, I don’t want to make a habit of that sort of thing, so no more reading this thread right before I go off looking for food! It is a bad influence *L*


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 11, 2008)

Ooooh. Thrilling little escapade, Ed. heehee. Making me giggle. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2008)

As Soon as I'm left home alone at my mom's house OR My dad's house.. I go on a binge.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone relate to this YouTube video? Rejected commercial for Pillsbury Cookie Dough: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWJD9-4wlsg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

I am glad to say that I haven't done this in a while......it's progress


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 21, 2008)

I found a box of Little Debbie "Strawberry" Shortcake rolls yesterday, in the forest, and realized tonight that if there's no one around to see or hear me eating them, they don't taste nearly as good. 

 What gives?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I found a box of Little Debbie "Strawberry" Shortcake rolls yesterday, in the forest, and realized tonight that if there's no one around to see or hear me eating them, they don't taste nearly as good.
> 
> What gives?



Buttered popcorn from the movie theater tastes just as good to me whether I had to loudly tell the concession worker to put extra butter on it in a crowd....or not 

Though I am not sure if it tastes better or not if my Mom is having a coronary upon hearing my request. :doh:

My sh*t seems tied up in my parents.....try eating one in front of your mom. Perhaps that's the secret?


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 22, 2008)

edx said:


> I learned something today: do not read this thread just before going where you can buy food.
> 
> I read the latest updates as I was having what lunch Id brought with me today. But wed been out of fruit at home and Id run out of time to cut up any vegetables, so it was a rather incomplete lunch, so I went up the street, where in a mall there is a green grocers of sorts. I figured Id pick up some carrot sticks, or maybe some oranges or grapes if the price was good.
> 
> ...



Hey Edx, I do believe I engage in all those behaviours, plus the "sneaking doughnuts out of the box at the office one at a time" as well. I know I never visit the divisional mailbox so faithfully as when I know there's pastries or chocolate sitting nearby....a couple of months ago, an accusatory e-mail went around stating that 'someone' in the division was 'hoarding' the chocolates a colleague had brought back from Geneva.

'twasn't me! I ate all the dozens I'd sneaked out of the bowl!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not finding it hard I don't have to hid what I eat


----------

